# Severely matted - where to start?



## mugsy44875 (Aug 19, 2013)

So I help out at a barn that left their draft horse mix in pasture for a long time and didn't bother grooming him often. I'm there most of the week to help with camp and thought I would try and help this poor fellow out with his tail with some free time while i'm there. I think I need a whole week just to get his tail fixed if it's even possible. Here is a picture not of him but one i found on the internet that is exactly his problem. The whole thing is twisted and in one HUGE knot. It's like holding a stick! Can't even work one strand out!!! It's that bad. Where do I start in my little time I have? I tried soaked it with detangler, didn't work.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Personally I would just cut it off. 

Short of that, get some cowboy magic and start at the bottom carefully picking at the strands until they start to come loose.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a LOT of experience at this.....only cut one in all the years I have done it! 

Use the Mane N Tail Detangler. Use a spikes type brush...I like the Oster round one. The blue holds up a lot longer than the pink. 

Spray the mat until it is wet. Rub it into the mat. Hold the mat in your non dominant hand, and brush the edge until you see the method of tangle net, then unwrap as much as you can, then proceed. Re spray as necessary. 

Take all the time you need. It does not need to be done all at once. Spray it before you start everytime, though.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I have loosened tails and manes that looked like that. As gssw5 says, use a good silicon spray and start at the bottom. It will take time so make sure your horse is comfortable, maybe has a hay net to keep him occupied, and don't be in a hurry.

He will likely still lose some of that to breakage but it can be done.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen worse. Cowboy Magic or any detangler will help, but mostly elbow grease. Pull strands from the outside first and use your FINGERS. Work to free small portions. This will take a good hour to detangle. Then braid it and hold with show rubber bands. Sometimes knotting takes place in turnout on windy days. This doesn't look like anybody has brushed out this tail in about a year. Seriously?!?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I've cleaned worse. Lots of good advice, regarding untangling.

Bring a lot of patience to the cleaning event. You might even want to try and pull the matting into two sections, with the goal of getting one section done now, and the other section later.

If you tell yourself you don't have to get it all cleaned at once, it won't be as overwhelming, if your arms wear out


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree, start at the bottom. Apply something slick ( I like Cowboy magic) & to save your fingers try a hoof pick to loosened the hairs. The newer style with the larger rubber handle will save your hands too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are in a big hurry, you can try this.. it will leave an ugly looking tail.. take some scissors cut in the direction of the mat from the bottom of the tail bone , down toward his fetlock. 
it will open the mat, so you can try to detangle from there. There could be hay, stickers ,burrs, small twigs in that mess. if his tail is docked, find the end of the tail bone and cut it off the tail, but with a tail that long I doubt if he has had his tail docked.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Cowboy Magic will work wonders on his tail, take a good dollop in your hand, rub your hands together and then work it through the tail as much as you can. As others have said, start from the bottom and work up. 

Or, Greentree had a great idea too with the conditioner, you can use that and while working on the tail once it is wet, work a decent amount in, don't wash it out, but work from the bottom up and use that to help untangle the poor boys tail. Once done then wash and clean his tail and braid it up.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I use the mane n tail Detangler...there is a new one by Corona that is pretty good, it has a flowery smell that the other doesn't. I buy whichever is cheapest, because I have a LOT of hair in my barn!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Being a somewhat lazy sort, I would plan on a bit of cutting in an up/down motion through the mat (like Stevenson's suggestion), not across. Since he is obviously not a show horse this might be a bit of a time saver for you. Show Sheen makes for very slick hair and the blue Oster mane and tail brush is my favorite grooming tool (as per someone else's suggestion).
But if you have the time and he has the patience go for the other suggested methods. Post a photo of the finished product! : )


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I took in a rescue pony in March with horribly matted mane and tail. I used De-Stress by Ecolicious and it worked wonders!!! As others have said start at the bottom and work your way up.

DE-STRESS Intensive Restructuring & Detangling Treatment [] - $23.95 : EcoLicious Equestrian, Natural Horse Grooming Products


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

greentree said:


> I have a LOT of experience at this.....only cut one in all the years I have done it!
> 
> Use the Mane N Tail Detangler. Use a spikes type brush...I like the Oster round one. The blue holds up a lot longer than the pink.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, the only difference is that I use a dog comb with a handle and when combing from the bottom I hold the hair I am untangling against my thigh and comb it against my leg. Stops quite as much breakage.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

When I got one of my mares, her tail was like a tangled ball of copper wire. A gallon of mineral oil, fingers, and a main brush. I had it done in an hour. Once it's all done, just wash the mineral oil out. I hate cutting tails.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

WEAR GLOVES

You will regret it


----------

